# MTB in Luhden (Bückeberg, Klippenturm, Porta, Schaumburg...)



## Faron_Zlay (7. März 2011)

Hallo Radsportfreunde,

die MTB Sparte des Luhdener Sportvereins trifft sich momentan jeden *Sonntag um 10 Uhr* an der Sporthalle in Luhden.
Touren (zwischen 40km und 70km) werden nach Lust und Laune von mir vorbereitet und dann nach Vorlieben ausgeweitet 

Tempo ist für gut Trainierte auch mit Enduro/All Mountainbike zu bewältigen.(Was nicht heißt dass wir Kaffeefahrten veranstalten). 

Wer aus der Umgebung kommt und Lust auf gemeinsames Biken hat, ist herzlich Wilkommen.

Gruß, Marius


----------



## BaseJaxx (6. April 2011)

Hallo, 
evtl. kann man sich ja mal auf nem Sonntag auf der Schaumburg treffen. 

Gruß, 
Jens von den Schaumburger-Schlammpen xD

www.Schaumburger-Schlammpen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faron_Zlay (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr angekommen seid schreibt doch kurz wer ihr seid (Vorname).

Gruß, Marius


----------



## haole (18. Februar 2012)

Angekommen!

Jense


----------



## Piepex (18. Februar 2012)

Oh, Master Luke, ich bin drin....
Mein Bonner Aluframe muss erst vom Matsch befreit werden. Also dann bis nächste Woche. Die Muskelmasse tendiert gegen Null (000000000). 
Gruß und Aloha , Piepex


----------



## Piepex (18. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, ich vergaß: Frank


----------



## Faron_Zlay (18. Februar 2012)

Ja der Name Piepex ist fast eindeutig. das heißt du startest ab nächste Woche wieder durch ? Klingt gut !


----------



## Piepex (18. Februar 2012)

Klar, ich möchte 2012 meine Anatomie der Satteldecke anpassen und die beiden Stöcker beidseits der Kurbel beleben. Im April ist Slowenien (Kobarid) und danach Willingen ins Auge gefasst. Und wenn die Überstunden reichen werde ich Ende August irgendwo die Alpen noch einmal mit meinem Schweiß besudeln. Alles gültig solage die Gesundheit mitspielt...
Hoffe, der Präsi hat bald einen neuen Untersatz damit ich die einwirkenden Kräfte (für alles reicht das große Blatt) bewundern kann.


----------



## Wolli12 (18. Februar 2012)

Bin auch drin.
Wolfgang


----------



## F.H. (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch dabei.
Zum biken allerdings vermutlich erst am 04.03. wieder.
Dieses Wochenende Snowboardfahren in Österreich.
Bis dahin

Frank H.


----------



## stsnow (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch dabei!
Bis nächsten Sonntag
Stefan S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trombecki (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, LSV'ler, Hallo, Marius!
DRIN soweit.
Ich war letzte Woche im Urlaub, 
und werde wohl erst am nächsten SOnntag wieder auftauchen.
lg
Ecki


----------



## Piepex (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo LSV-Matschmaker!

Leider war ich gegen 10 noch nicht startbereit (Langschläfer am WE). Hatte dann gegen 12:00 Uhr noch einen Begleiter (Olli) für 30 km und 500 hm im Bückeberg. Die Klamotten hängen mittlerweile auf der Wäschespinne und das Rad ist vom Modder befreit. 
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ebensolche Schmerzen und Sonne wie wir....

Aloha, Piepex


----------



## Faron_Zlay (26. Februar 2012)

Ja den Matsch und Spaß hatten wir auch. Sind bis zur Portkanzel über Singletrail. Bisschen Schmerzen habe ich auch. Haben an der Porta noch den Jens aufgegabelt. Alles in allem ne gute Tour.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Februar 2012)

Hi.
Schade, haben uns nicht getroffen.
Wir sind über den Kamm zur Portakanzel und dann ebenfalls den Trail runter zur B482.
Danach sind wir noch zur Strecke im Wiehengebirge. War auch ein super Biketag heute!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (26. Februar 2012)

Moin Kiwi,
vielleicht trifft man sich ein andernmal. Schlangenweg wär mal wieder cool.


----------



## Piepex (26. Februar 2012)

Hat einer der hier Lesenden schon mal den Harzer Grenzweg mit dem Profil seiner Reifen verschönert? Erfahrungen? Habe die Tour schon im Garmin/ Karten auch vorhanden und möchte bei Schneefreiheit ein sonniges WE dafür opfern. Samstag von Nord nach Süd über Brocken und Wurmberg bis Bad Sachsa (Jugendherberge) und am Sonntag retour; etwas westlich an den dortigen Talsperren zurück nach Bad Harzburg. Müsste so um die 85 km pro Tour sein. HM egal.
Wie immer kein Gepäcktransport sondern 30 Liter auf'm Buckel.

Aloha, Piepex


Mit der Schwerkraft kann man nicht verhandeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Februar 2012)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Moin Kiwi,
> vielleicht trifft man sich ein andernmal. Schlangenweg wär mal wieder cool.


Ja, stimmt.
Bist du die Strecke im Wiehengebirge (vom M.turm aus) mal wieder gefahren? War heute richtig geil... mit den richtigen Reifen.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (26. Februar 2012)

Weiß gerade nicht welchen du meinst.
Matsche mit den richtigen Reifen ist immer geil.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (26. Februar 2012)

Weiß doch welchen du meinst. DEN Trail  
Ist nicht so ganz unser Einsatzgebiet. Wenns mal passt fahren wir maximal bis zum Wilden Schmied. Müssen ja immer ganz zurück nach Luhden und wollen nicht nur Waldautobahn fahren.


----------



## Piepex (26. Februar 2012)

fängt mit "Fuchs" an, der Trail und endet unten in Hausberge?


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Februar 2012)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Weiß doch welchen du meinst. DEN Trail
> Ist nicht so ganz unser Einsatzgebiet. Wenns mal passt fahren wir maximal bis zum Wilden Schmied. Müssen ja immer ganz zurück nach Luhden und wollen nicht nur Waldautobahn fahren.


Alles klar.

@Piepex:
Ich weiss selber nicht, welchen Trail du meinst?
Kenne auch keinen namentlich mit "Fuchs..."? Wo soll der sein?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Piepex (27. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, das ist der, der von der Porta-Kanzel im Zickzack am Regenwasserauffangbecken (Treppe) vorbei, den Weg zur ehemaligen Gaststätte kreuzend in Richtung Orststraße in Hausberge führt. Du kannst hier die Ortsstrasse weiter oben am Kirchsiek erreichen oder vorher rechts die alte Treppe (Achtung hier fährt man in den vielleicht kreuzenden Verkehr und sollte sein Rad beherrschen und es sollte trocken sein) auf die Ortsstraße nehmen.
Direkt oben an der Kanzel ist ein Wegweiser zu diesem Weg. Ich fahre den ganz gern, nur die obere Treppe lasse ich im hohen Alter mittlerweile aus.

Aloha, Piepex


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, ich weiss, was du meinst.
Ich meinte aber einen anderen Trail. An der Portakanzel rechts runter. Kommst dann unten bei dieser Motorradwerkstatt raus (an der B482).
Ist ein super Trail! Man hat zwischendurch einen wunderschönen Ausblick auf den Kaiser von der Bergkante aus.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (27. Februar 2012)

Dachte erst an den Dh Track. Aber das ist ja die andere Seite Müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren damit ich den alten Männern mal was Neues zeigen kann  Den steilen zur B482 kenne ich aber. Sind gestern einen schönen "panorama"Trail (Ab Kreuzung Ausgang Schlangenweg steil bergauf) Der war ganz geil. Viele Wurzeln drin.

edit: Wär auch mal wieder Zeit für ein GoProVideo von euch


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Gut dann weiß ich doch nicht welchen. Dachte an den Dh Track. Müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren damit ich den alten Männern mal was Neues zeigen kann
> 
> edit: Wär auch mal wieder Zeit für ein GoProVideo von euch


Ja, den DH-Track Kaiser meinte ich auch weiter oben.

Der von der Portakanzel, den ich eben beschrieben habe, kennst du gar nicht?!


----------



## Faron_Zlay (27. Februar 2012)

Doch. Siehe edit. Verwechsel machmal das Denkmal mit der Kanzel.
Aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piepex (27. Februar 2012)

Yep, Bernds Motorräder... war das mal. Pleite. Den Weg kennen auch alte Männer -fahren ihn aber nur wenn trocken. Alte Knochen heilen langsamer


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Februar 2012)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Dachte erst an den Dh Track. Aber das ist ja die andere Seite Müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren damit ich den alten Männern mal was Neues zeigen kann  Den steilen zur B482 kenne ich aber. Sind gestern einen schönen "panorama"Trail (Ab Kreuzung Ausgang Schlangenweg steil bergauf) Der war ganz geil. Viele Wurzeln drin.
> 
> edit: Wär auch mal wieder Zeit für ein GoProVideo von euch


Ja, lass' uns machen. Dein Mega wird sich auf der DH-Piste sicherlich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Piepex (5. Februar 2013)

War am Samtstag auf'm Bückeberg. Ab Buchholz etwas Schnee. Auf der Südseite schön sonnig und kaum Schnee. Der Weg vom JBF hinunter Richtung Oberkirchen (Nordlage) hat noch ca. 5 cm Schnee und von der ersten Gabelung an ist er gesperrt gewesen. Holzfällarbeiten mit grobem Gerät! Der Weg sieht nicht mehr schön aus und ist sehr matschig (Tauwetter i. V. m. grobprofiliertem Waldarbeitergerät). Die Sperrung geht dann bis zur nächsten Querung. Unten ab in den Lönsweg und von hier bis PP Golfplatz tiefes Geläuf .
Der Rest durch die Felder weich und danach die Waschmaschine....


Gruß ins nasskalte Weser-/ Wiehen- und Bückebergländle


----------



## Eastwood.357 (14. Februar 2013)

Moin, Moin!
Seid Ihr alle Profis? Oder gibt es auch mäßig übergewichtige Mittvierziger die gerade das MTB für sich entdecken und daher eher über weniger Kondition verfügen? Ich gehöre zu dieser Kategorie, möchte jedoch sowohl an der mangelnden Kondition als auch am Übergewicht arbeiten. Das eine erhöhen, das andere verringern. Vielleicht liest das ja der ein oder andere mit ähnlichen Parametern und meldet sich ebenso zu einer Altherrenrunde. 
Beste Grüße aus Bückeburg
Eastwood


----------



## Piepex (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Eastwood! 
Alles keine Hexer an der Kette. Zu Saisonbeginn die beste Möglichkeit einfach mal mitzuradeln da dann noch jeder Schmerzen hat  .
Also schau am besten mit deinem funktionierenden Radl + Helm sonntags um 10:00 Uhr mal an der Turnhalle in Luhden vorbeischauen. Donnerstags geht auch was ab 17:00 Uhr. Da bin ich selbst aber nie dabei da ich nicht bei Dunkelheit im Gelände fahren möchte. Der Rest hat Spots dran. 

Wenn du erstmals dabei bist, bring einfach mal deine Mailadresse mit, dann kannst du in Zukunft an den Verabredungen teilhaben...

Viel Spaß,

Piepex


----------



## Eastwood.357 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Piepex,
dann schau ich doch mal, wann mir die Familie frei gibt.
Habt ihr noch Winterpause oder radelt ihr durch?


----------



## Piepex (15. Februar 2013)

Ist jahrestypisch eher wenig. Ich war letzte Woche 2 X unterwegs. Sonntag Kaiser Wilhelm und Di. Harrl Klippenturn. Resultat: erkältet


----------



## Eastwood.357 (15. Februar 2013)

Ja, das ist übel.
Ich habe größten Respekt vor den Winterbikern, nicht nur denen, die mit Kleidung einiges Kompensieren, sondern vor allen vor denen, die wirklich müssen. Bei mir siegt noch zu oft der innere Schweinehund und ich steige dann doch ins Auto.
Klippenturm? Harrl? Nicht Idaturm im Harrl? Der Klippenturm steht doch auf der Luhdener Klippe. Is ja auch egal. In jedem Fall schöne Orte. Bei Youtube sind da auch einige Videos. ( Wahrscheinlich von Euch )
So, jetzt noch ein bisschen schaffen, dann ist schon fast We.
Beste Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Piepex (15. Februar 2013)

In der Runde war beides, sowohl Ida- als auch Klippenturm. Ist ne 25-ger Runde mit schön viel Wald nördl und südlich der B 83.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastwood.357 (16. Februar 2013)

Ok,
Dann werde ich demnächst mal zum Ida Tower hoch juckeln. Wenn ich das überlebe schaue ich bei euch vorbei und versuche mein Glück.
Solong


----------



## Faron_Zlay (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Eastwood,
den Winter über wird auch gefahren  Allerdings kurz und knackig Richtung Bückeberg.
Wäre ideal mal einzusteigen 
Meld dich doch einfach mal wenn du am Sonntag mal Lusten hast !

Gruß, Marius

P.S.: Eigentlich sind wir schon ne Altherrenrunde. WIrst dich also wohlfühlen


----------



## nieboh (12. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so sah es letzte Woche oben auf dem Klippenturm aus....
.... heut und gestern auch. 

Wer von euch macht denn KEINE Winterpause und kraxelt die kommenden Tage zwischen Porta Kanzel und Schaumburg rum?

Gruß,
Henrik


----------



## bredi (15. April 2013)

Hi,
trefft ihr euch immer noch Sontags um Zehn an Turnhalle in Luhden ? 
Dann würde ich auch mal Spontan vorbeikommen.
Ansonsten fahren wir Donnerstags ab 17:30 Uhr von der Turnhalle in Rolfshagen los.
Gruß Bredi


----------



## Faron_Zlay (15. April 2013)

Hallo Bredi,
genau, am Sonntag 10 Uhr an der Halle.
Unter der Woche (DI und DO) wird bei uns auch gefahren, allerdings nach Absprache

Gruß, Marius


----------

